# Prepare to be impressed



## BobSanderson (Apr 5, 2012)

I found this site for birders on the internet but they cover a much wider range including other wildlife and well done artistic effects. I recommend it to you. They regularly feature some of the finest curated images I have seen.

http://www.birdphotographers.net/forums/forumdisplay.php/29-Images-Of-The-Week


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 5, 2012)

mission accomplished - the images are outstanding


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope plenty of readers here take the time to scan what is offered there. I found it inspirational.


----------

